
The New PlayStation 3 Ad Campaign for Xmas - dell9000
http://andrewmachado.com/blog/2008/11/20/the-new-playstation-3-ad-campaign-for-xmas/
======
somagrand
Gotta hand it to Sony they are finally pulling the PS3 out of the graveyard.

